# How to find perch in ND



## hf4l (Sep 7, 2012)

Just moved to ND this past summer and am looking for some advice on how to find good perch lakes/slews in ND. I'm originally from MN so fishing slews is a new concept for me. Not only that but there are so many in ND I'm not sure where to start. I thought about going to Devils Lake, but then decided I wanted to fish smaller water, and I've heard that there is a lot of great fishing to be had closer to Fargo. I've checked out the state stocking data, which looks up-to-date. I'm sure there are slews with fish that are not on the stocking list though. Any advice would be great! I've never had good perch fishing in MN, so I'm really hoping to make in happen in ND.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Email or call the Game and Fish. I would hit up fishing buddy or another fishing site. I say that because if there is a decent perch bite someone is going to go online and blab. Most people (myself included) are tight lipped about a perch bite.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you are from MN fishing sloughs should be second nature for you! Check out Hobart by Valley City.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The whole lake complex in western Barnes has perch, some have northerns too. The bite is almost non-existent right now though. You can mark fish like crazy, getting them to bite is another matter. Last spring there seems to have been a terrific hatch, lots of 4" perch down there on the bottom. Many of the bigger sloughs across the SE 1/4 of the state have the same situation.

I'm no great shakes of a fisherman so this what I see below but not on the ice:










The experts stop by to visit and shoot the breeze.










They don't think much of my technique.










So they go raise hell somewhere else.


----------



## hf4l (Sep 7, 2012)

Dick,

Lets chat about those wirehairs you have. I've been contemplating one for a while.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta love ice fishing wirehairs: true versatile dogs!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I wanna trade dogs with you. Right now! Mine eat the wax worms and go diving in the minnow bucket. :eyeroll:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> I wanna trade dogs with you. Right now! Mine eat the wax worms and go diving in the minnow bucket. :eyeroll:


Remy won't dive in the minnow bucket, but he will play with the dead ones on the ice! He's a good bobber watcher, though. Which is nice when the holes start really hopping!


----------

